
Reinventing Ray Tracing - kirubakaran
http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-performance-computing/218500694
======
weaksauce
Here is an interesting video showing the caustic guys do a demo. Interestingly
the father of one of the guys on the team hangs out on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=573963>

